

Chrome Extension to add 'unread comment tracking' to HN - confuzatron
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/imeeonmdbakdmilnnccaddiplgjjhbog?hl=en-gb

======
pclark
Great idea. Why did it add:

> Main page?

to the main page?

~~~
confuzatron
Hah, well spotted. That's a debug message I forgot to remove. (I've updated
the extension to get rid of it).

